# Doxa or Breitling Superocean Heritage



## richz1 (May 7, 2007)

I know the answers will likely be biased......but if possible can someone try to offer a non-biased comparison (and which watch you would purchase if you could only have one) of the Breitling Superocean Heritage 46 or the Doxa Sub5000T or Sub1000T COSC. 

Thanks, 
Rich


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Rich,
The only Breitling that I can compare to a Doxa is my previously owned Breitling Super Avenger. It was a GREAT watch. My main problem was that the Breitling just didn't seem to have the personality of the Doxa. Doxas are SO unusual that you just will not see another one around. Also, the Bezel on the Doxa is superior to my Breitling IMHO. 

The Doxa was also more comfortable. The Rice-bead bracelet (on the 1000T) is VERY comfortable, and there is something about the cushion case that really makes it just "hug" the wrist. The 5000T has some great features, and is alot of "bang for your buck"

I am not knocking Breitling as I think that they have a great product. I really did like my Super Avenger and still miss it from time to time. I just like the Doxas that much better.


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

Before Doxa went brick and mortar it was a no brainer. You could buy two Doxas for the price of one Breitling. This was the main reason I bought a Searambler instead of a Steelfish last year. Next year I'm buying that Steelfish. Breitling is known for their finish, inside and out. Finally, if I'm going to go for complications(read Chronograph) I'd go with Breitling as this is the movement they're famous for. Don't get me wrong , I love my five Doxas, but it's a coin flip at this point. I feel the Steelfish and 5000T are about equal at this point. Breitling has an edge on specs. and finish while Doxa definitely has an edge on movement with the 2892-2 movement and dive ergonomics. The Heritage on the other hand is just outclassed by the Doxa and is not my cup of tea. I feel I have a fairly good representation of Doxas at this point so I'm going for some of my Grail watches at this point(Steelfish, Seadweller and Seamaster). These are just my personal choices. If you want a working dive watch Doxa, has an edge, If you want a more Jewelry type of watch, The Breitling has an edge. Whatever you decide, they are both fine watches. I'm just glad I don't have to choose one or the other. JMHO.

Joe

PS Comparing the Doxa Divers to the SO Heritage is like comparing apples to oranges. The Steelfish is a subject that begs closer comparisons.


----------



## jdavy (Mar 8, 2008)

I own the 5000T, a 1000T and a SO Heritage 46. As Jason alluded to, both brands have their own merits and are quite tough to compare especailly the models listed. The SO is a bit thinner and of course larger with a retro feel and look to it with the hands, etc. than the 5000T, both are finished well. The 1000T is a fair bit smaller on the wrist than both the others. Tough call, it boild down to what you are looking for and what you would be happy with. A true WIS answer would be get all 3, but that may not be in the cards.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

The Breitling SOH 46 is a beautiful (dare I say it? . . . _pretty_) piece. It is the most elegant dive watch I've ever laid eyes on. Even on the rubber strap (I have it on OEM mesh), I don't think you can ever dress it down to "tool watch" status. I guess it's the gleam of the markers and the polished case that ruin it for actually taking it to the pool or ocean. Well, I should say taking it _in_ the pool or ocean. Someone on another thread rightly noted that it will look good on your wrist as you sit at the yacht club sipping margaritas. I'll add: _by _the pool, not _in _it.

The SOH is every bit of 46mm and wears like a saucer. It works nicely on my 8.1" wrist, but I really question whether it's right for somone with a wrist that's less than, say, 7.5". It's relatively thin for a diver, so it works perfectly under cuffs and looks _fantastic_ with a suit. Lume is poor (see comparison pics below).

The Doxa 5000T Sharkie is the glitziest Doxa I've seen yet (I've owned 8), while still retaining all, if not more, of its status as a top-flight dive watch. Helium valve, adjustable clasp, killer lume (bested only by its tritium-vialed competitors), etc., just make this a great all-around watch. The movement also is higher-grade than the Breitling, especially if you get the COSC 5000T. The clasp is second-to-none and on par with the Seiko MarineMaster clasp.

The Doxa sits a little too tall on the wrist to wear with tight shirt cuffs, but if you keep 'em loose, it'll work. I've worn my Doxa to court several times, and it didn't look out of place. I can't say that about any of my other big divers, except the PO 45.5 and maybe the Sinn UX.

I've rambled enough. My choice if I _must_ pick is the Doxa 5000T. Actually, I have made the decision already to sell the SOH and keep the Doxa (at least for now). While the SOH is the handsomer timepiece, the Doxa is more versatile and certainly is no slouch in the looks department either.

*UPDATE* (_1 Hour after I posted the above_): My wife thinks I'm a nut. She says that the SOH is the hands-down winner and thinks it is more versatile than I give it credit. She agrees with Dr. Jay that it's not quite the saucer that I say it is. I'll have to rethink this.

*PICTURES:*

Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 46:




























Doxa SUB5000T Seaconqueror Sharkhunter COSC:




























Side by Side (quick and dirty shots taken for this post):




























I hope this helps!

Rob


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Checking in with the blue 46mm SOH. I have a 61/4" wrist and it looks great. And since it's WR is 200m, it can go in the pool or ocean. Would I dive with it, though? No, I'm afraid of scraping any of my divers, unless it's a beater. Well, maybe I'd risk the Sinn. 
Just my comments, as I don't own a Doxa.


----------



## cebu80cruiser (Dec 4, 2007)

The knowledge of all you guys on this forum never ceases to amaze me! Dr Jay, any photos of the SOH on your small wrist? It may persuade me to get one.

Rich, you probably are asking in the wrong place and maybe you started a thread in the Breitling forum too. I have a 5000T PRO and love it. Much prefer it to my Seadweller and PAM90 - just more of an interesting piece and heavier than both. Having said that, I really don't like the style of Breitling watches in general (just my own taste - no offense to the Breitling fans out there) but I do love the look of that Super Ocean Heritage.

So - go for Doxa if you want to be different and like more unusual pieces. Go for SOH if you want something more dressy that non watch people will also recognize!

Not sure this was much help! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ssmith (Feb 12, 2007)

cebu80cruiser said:


> I really don't like the style of Breitling watches in general (just my own taste - no offense to the Breitling fans out there) but I do love the look of that Super Ocean Heritage.


I second that :-!.


----------



## akto (Jan 12, 2008)

The Brietling doesn't have the lume dot on its bezel, also the dial lume is tiny. besides, if u dive & wear gloves, the bezel on the Doxa is easier to grab than the Brietling's. As good as it looks, the Doxa is a better diver, IMO. 

But for a dress watch, I'd say go with the Brietling.


----------



## cebu80cruiser (Dec 4, 2007)

Xudeen sums it up perfectly! You can wear the Doxa with a suit (I do regularly) but it is hard to call it a dress watch....


----------



## victus1 (Mar 30, 2006)

If you have to ask this question then you most likely will not be happy with just one as the other will always be in the back of your mind and constantly tormenting you. As they are completely different watches the best advice is to get BOTH!!! Maybe not at the same time, but get a Doxa now with discount and save up for the Breitling. There is no other solution to your problem.


----------



## FFA500 (Mar 3, 2008)

I love the look of the Breitling SuperOcean Heritage. It's got the features of a couple other brands I like...namely Omega and Oris...like if a Planet Ocean and Oris diver had mate. 

Ultimately I chose and purchased the 5000T because I could only buy one watch at the price range and I wanted something that looked unique. I can still seeing purchasing the Superocean or a large PO in the near future.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

When I was considering a Breitling I went another route and opted for the Avenger Seawolf. The depth capability makes it unique (3000m/10,000ft). My new Doxa is due in tomorrow so i could not include it in the photos.










This is 12 inches under water.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Doxa!!|>


----------

